# Senior dog exercise sugestions needed.



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Have a 9 year old gentleman who lost his brother and lifelong companion in November. His biggest play time was we would throw balls for his brother and he would chase his brother chasing the ball. They would tear around the yard like maniacs. Since his brother passed we can not tempt our old guy to do anything. He will not chase a ball or any other toy very far. I can get him to chase me for about 5 seconds but he just doesn't have his heart into it. He doesn't want to go for walks and will stand at the door to the car waiting to be let in. (he does love car rides and I've been taking him more and more because they seem to make him happy) He has aged so much since his brother died and I don't know what else I can do to help him. I can't lose him too! BTW we have been trying to find a rescue friend for him but so far no luck. The only interest he has shown in anything was at a rescue event there was a puppy that caught his attention but they wouldn't even consider us they wanted a working home for the pup. In May school will be out and I'll be home again full time for the summer so if we haven't found a rescue by then I'll be looking for breeder. In the meantime ideas / suggestions for getting my guy some exercise?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Is he on a glucosamine supplement? Anything for pain? 

If he's "ok" in the joint dept., you could try just leashing him up and going - but I agree a friend might help.

We're a long ways away but we have a sweet female puppy (10-11mos.) and she needs a good home 

(make that loooong ways away)


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Is he on a glucosamine supplement? Anything for pain?
> 
> If he's "ok" in the joint dept., you could try just leashing him up and going - but I agree a friend might help.
> 
> ...


No he doesn't take anything for pain and his senior food has glucosamine in it. I didn't want to give him extra for fear of him getting too much. He has never appeared to be in pain. He sure runs fast enough when he hears his food bowl.  We haven't changed his diet or the amount he gets but he is starting to look chunky to me. I need to get him exercise somehow. Should I make him go on walks even though he doesn't want to go? 

How far is a long way away?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Eastern WA! Close to the OR border though.

Extra glucosamine won't hurt, most foods don't have enough to matter.
We use Next Level for horses, it has dog dosages on the back


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

shepherdmom said:


> No he doesn't take anything for pain and his senior food has glucosamine in it. I didn't want to give him extra for fear of him getting too much. He has never appeared to be in pain. He sure runs fast enough when he hears his food bowl.  We haven't changed his diet or the amount he gets but he is starting to look chunky to me. I need to get him exercise somehow. Should I make him go on walks even though he doesn't want to go?
> 
> How far is a long way away?


It might be worth giving him a little extra glucosamine... I just talked about this with my vet and she said that any extra his body can't absorb will just pass through. He may get runny stool for a day if you give him too much but back off the dosage a bit and he'll be back to normal. This worked wonders with my 11 year old lab/border collie. She's also on Rimadyl if she's had a particularly long day and while it's still obvious she's slowing down, she's much peppier  

Another thing my old girl loves is going to a new place and being allowed to wander around and sniff for a while. Not a walk or anywhere with a goal but just a new place for her to explore. Definitely brightens her day. 

I'm so sorry for your loss and now having to adjust to a senior citizen, it can be hard to watch  I understand just wanting to make them happy in their golden years!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Eastern WA! Close to the OR border though.
> 
> Extra glucosamine won't hurt, most foods don't have enough to matter.
> We use Next Level for horses, it has dog dosages on the back


I've always wanted to see that part of the country.  I'll have to ask my husband tomorrow if he would consider a road trip. 

Thanks for the suggestion on glucosamine. I will give it a try.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

sashadog said:


> It might be worth giving him a little extra glucosamine... I just talked about this with my vet and she said that any extra his body can't absorb will just pass through. He may get runny stool for a day if you give him too much but back off the dosage a bit and he'll be back to normal. This worked wonders with my 11 year old lab/border collie. She's also on Rimadyl if she's had a particularly long day and while it's still obvious she's slowing down, she's much peppier
> 
> Another thing my old girl loves is going to a new place and being allowed to wander around and sniff for a while. Not a walk or anywhere with a goal but just a new place for her to explore. Definitely brightens her day.
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss and now having to adjust to a senior citizen, it can be hard to watch  I understand just wanting to make them happy in their golden years!


Thanks.  I will try the glucosamine. I don't think Rimadyl is needed yet though. He got a clean bill of health from the vet shortly after his brother got sick. He had a lump and I freaked out. Thankfully it turned out to be a fatty tumor, the vet said nothing to worry about. Mosly I think he is just depressed without his brother to tempt him to play chase and with the kids off at college. Do dogs get depressed? He has always been my cuddle boy. No one ever told him he was to big to be a lap dog. LOL I will have to try walking him in different places. It is so hard out here in the desert because people just let their dogs roam free and I don't want to run into any trouble. Maybe I'll see if he likes it up at the lake, I think leashes are required there.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

shepherdmom said:


> Have a 9 year old gentleman who lost his brother and lifelong companion in November......Since his brother passed we can not tempt our old guy to do anything.


IME, dogs do get depressed. When Bandit died in an accident, Banshee (his littermate) was lost. She wouldn't do anything. She wouldn't play. No interest at all. She did not really ever play again until we got Sierra two years later.

If your dog was mostly centered on playing with his brother over you, then I would expect he's lost right now. Do you have any friends with dogs that you might visit?

btw...I use Dasuquin w/ MSM (buy from Amazon!) and have noticed a significant improvement in Jax.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Poor boy. He might be in some pain as well as depressed. My 9 yr old has bad arthritis and has been on Dasuquin (has a bit of pain reliever in it) and carprofen (generic of rymadyl). My guy is a picky eater so I don't give him extra glucosamine like I give my 2 girls.
Since he likes going for rides do that. At 9 I don't stress about the exercise, my guy gets about a 1 hour walk everyday to keep him mobile, but I don't think he needs that much. He still likes to chase the ball a few times.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> IME, dogs do get depressed. When Bandit died in an accident, Banshee (his littermate) was lost. She wouldn't do anything. She wouldn't play. No interest at all. She did not really ever play again until we got Sierra two years later.
> 
> If your dog was mostly centered on playing with his brother over you, then I would expect he's lost right now. Do you have any friends with dogs that you might visit?
> 
> btw...I use Dasuquin w/ MSM (buy from Amazon!) and have noticed a significant improvement in Jax.


Unfortunately our friends with big dogs are not in this state. We do have friends, with dogs, nearby but they are itty bitty. I'm afraid Buddy might accidently hurt them. He doesn't know his own size. I was just reading the reviews on the Dasuquin it sounds like good stuff. I'm willing to try just about anything.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Definitely order it from Amazon. I paid about $60 for the last bottle. I"ve priced per pill compared to others and at that price, it's competitive. I did a double dose for Jax the first month. Do you give fish oil? Definitely add that to his diet if you don't.

Are there any trainers in your area that might be able to suggest a possible playmate? From your description, he didn't really play with the ball...he played with his brother who played with the ball. Is that correct?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

kiya said:


> Poor boy. He might be in some pain as well as depressed. My 9 yr old has bad arthritis and has been on Dasuquin (has a bit of pain reliever in it) and carprofen (generic of rymadyl). My guy is a picky eater so I don't give him extra glucosamine like I give my 2 girls.
> Since he likes going for rides do that. At 9 I don't stress about the exercise, my guy gets about a 1 hour walk everyday to keep him mobile, but I don't think he needs that much. He still likes to chase the ball a few times.


I don't think he is in any pain. This is the biggest baby in the world. He is very vocal when telling us something hurts.  He was just used to getting a lot of exercise, because I would spend a lot of time wearing them out in the mornings, before I went to school. I just never realized how centered his play was around his brother. I can not get him to chase the ball on his own. He likes squeeky toys but isn't interested in chasing them either. I'm worried because up until his brother died he was a very active healthy senior. Without the exercise I can really see a difference. He is gaining weight so I've cut back his food a little. This makes him most unhappy.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Definitely order it from Amazon. I paid about $60 for the last bottle. I"ve priced per pill compared to others and at that price, it's competitive. I did a double dose for Jax the first month. Do you give fish oil? Definitely add that to his diet if you don't.
> 
> Are there any trainers in your area that might be able to suggest a possible playmate? From your description, he didn't really play with the ball...he played with his brother who played with the ball. Is that correct?


I'm on fenced acreage in the middle of nowhere. There are no trainers or dog parks or any of that stuff close. I drive 30 + miles just to get to the nearest pet food store. I do have some fish oil. I will try giving that to Buddy. His vet has always said he is healthy. His bloodwork has always been normal so I've never needed to add anything extra to his diet. 

Yes you are correct. I never realized how centered his play was on his brother until he wasn't around anymore. We would go out every morning and play ball. I would toss the ball as far as I could and Shadow would going tearing after it. Buddy would go tearing after Shadow. Buddy woud sometimes get the ball first and would bring it back. We have a big old tree limb that my husband would toss and one dog would get on each side of it and they would bring it back. 

Inside the house I can get him to chase a snugga tug for short distances but I take it outside and he is not interested. I've tried holding it and running from him and he is interested in chase me for a few seconds but I am not fast enough or in shape enough to keep his attention. They would both go chasing after rabbits, lizzards and anything else moving in the yard. The other morning we went outside to a rabbit sitting right there and Buddy just looked at it. It took off running and he wasn't even interested.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

This is the brand we use. We can find it at a feed store, Glucosamine Joint Supplements for Horses: Next Level Joint Fluid & Pellets by Farnam

If I order from the 'net I use google shopper to get the best price though


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Sorry your old guy is struggling. It is hard to watch them age. I am sure he is lost without his brother, so sad 

We have a senior (almost 10), he is very inactive due to severe arthritis in his knees and spine. Amazingly he doesn't whine or let us know it hurts, even though I am sure it does. So at this age I would make positively sure there are no joint issues. I would look into gluco suppliments as the amount in food isn't enough to help. We have Kaos on a slew of meds/suppliments which I won't bore you with since pain doesn't seem to be his problem, but if you find out it is, there are a lot of things you can add that help. Feel free to PM me if you want any of that info.

You mentioned kids off at college, are there neighborhood kids that you would trust to come over and play with him? My boys going out in the backyard is one of the only thing that gets my Kaos excited anymore. He doesn't do a lot of ball chasing or walking, but he loves being outside with them. Another thought you said you cut back his food, we have had to do that as well....Kaos hated me for it. Whatever amount of kibble I cut back I would replace with vegetables so that he would still feel like he was getting a lot. It eased his "constant hunger" while helping him lose weight.

I hope you are able to find some things that work for him, it is so hard to watch them unhappy and not know what to do about it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Look on vitacost for fish oil and vit e. Good prices and shipping isn't outrageous

It sounds more like depression than pain to me. 

And ifyou order from vitacost, let me know and I'll email you a coupon for $10 off. Just PM me your email address and I'll send it.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

Has there been any progress on possibly getting him a golden friend? I would agree with some of the other posters that is sounds like more like depression than old dog pain  Poor guy...


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. If Buddy is depressed how do I help him? He has been through a lot the last several years with kids heading off for college and me going back to school and such. 

Sashadog, we have not filled out any applications with the Golden rescue yet. I have been researching Golden's and I'm not sure that it is the right dog for us. We have been spoiled by our Shepherds.

Msvett2u, I got your pm and will respond this evening when I get home from school and have more time. Thanks for the link 

Mysweetkaos, thanks for the suggestion but we do not live in a neighborhood. I wish there were more kids that lived around here. Unfortunately because of the economy the few houses that did have kids seem to now be empty. Our little area of Nevada has the highest unemployment rate in the nation and the people trying to raise families have been leaving in droves.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

I understand... It might be worth talking to them though, maybe they could keep their rescue feelers out there for a dog that would fit your needs even if it's not a golden and help transport it to your area? Not sure if they would do that but just brainstorming....  

Is there anything that he really really loves? Does he enjoy training with you? You said he enjoys car rides, maybe take him everywhere possible with you? Also a thought, November wasn't all the that long ago... he may just need some good loving for another couple months while he gets past the depression on his own?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

My Mac got extremely lethargic after Honey died (I had 3 seniors die within 9 months of each other, Honey was the last). He had always been extremely active, trotted around the yard with his ball for hours. But when Honey died, he'd go out, do his business, then lay down and wait to come in. He completely ignored my other two dogs.

I mentioned this to a friend of mine who contacted another friend who was looking for a home for one of her young bitches who didn't OFA. 

It sounded perfect, I had Faith flown down to Florida. She and Mac met in my front yard and he immediately picked up his ball and started trotting around the yard again. It's been three years now, Mac is 11-1/2 and they're still best buds, still pal around, he's still in constant motion when outside.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

sashadog said:


> I understand... It might be worth talking to them though, maybe they could keep their rescue feelers out there for a dog that would fit your needs even if it's not a golden and help transport it to your area? Not sure if they would do that but just brainstorming....
> 
> *It's not transport that is the problem. We are willing to drive, it is finding a rescue that will adopt out of state.*
> 
> Is there anything that he really really loves? Does he enjoy training with you? You said he enjoys car rides, maybe take him everywhere possible with you? Also a thought, November wasn't all the that long ago... he may just need some good loving for another couple months while he gets past the depression on his own?


He is getting double extra loves from the both of us. I spend the mornings with him before school and all day Friday and my husband spends the early evening loving on him. Late evening and weekends he gets both of our attention. This is now the most spoiled dog on the planet.  Sometimes he gets too much attention cause he will get up snort at us and walk into the other room, like enough already mom.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

arycrest said:


> My Mac got extremely lethargic after Honey died (I had 3 seniors die within 9 months of each other, Honey was the last). He had always been extremely active, trotted around the yard with his ball for hours. But when Honey died, he'd go out, do his business, then lay down and wait to come in. He completely ignored my other two dogs.
> 
> I mentioned this to a friend of mine who contacted another friend who was looking for a home for one of her young bitches who didn't OFA.
> 
> It sounded perfect, I had Faith flown down to Florida. She and Mac met in my front yard and he immediately picked up his ball and started trotting around the yard again. It's been three years now, Mac is 11-1/2 and they're still best buds, still pal around, he's still in constant motion when outside.


awww.... Thanks for sharing, it gives me hope.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Update... Met with a rescue and trainer yesterday.  They had both a female akita and a male golden. We didn't like the akita so we didn't even introduce her to Buddy. The male golden was a doll. He was so friendly and loveable. Unfortunately he insisted on trying to dominate Buddy. He kept trying to hump him. We had both dogs on long leads and the trainer supervising. But eventually Buddy got tired of the other dog trying to hump him and showed a little teeth. He didn't growl or anything just lifted his lip a little. We knew he was done at that point. So we keep on looking. 

So far at both the pet event for the German Shephered Rescue and one on one at local rescue yesterday we have noticed that the only dogs Buddy seems interested in are the puppies. He is curious and watches them. The older dogs are not able to grab his attention. If the golden hadn't tried to hump him Buddy was just ignoring him. Should we be trying to find him a puppy friend?


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

If hes not on it I defineitly reccomend glucosamine. It made a world of differnce in ginger a few years back. and shes still on it today and can run with the best of them. At the moment I am sort of going thru the depression issue with ginger and Taz's best bud Princess. All they do is mope around, but my neibor has a pup that shes brings over, and they liven up"which is why Jonas is otw march 10th" Mabey a new friend would help your situation out


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

There's nothing better than a young puppy to perk up an older depressed boy who is most likely missing his companion. Of course young puppies can be a pain in the butt with older dogs but I would gravitate towards what your seeing Buddy's interest is in.

When I got Masi, Dodge was 12 years old, having some mobility probs (and I also have two aussies I tell ya, Dodge LOVED having that pain in the butt puppy to bug/let her bug him. It really brought him alot of joy in his last year.

Now Masi is almost 4, and her 'buddy' is my 12 year old very active aussie, Jynx, those two pick on each other, sleep together, when she passes, I know Masi will really miss her and can't see her redirecting her attention to my male aussie who's a butthead

With that, I'd let Buddy pick out his new "buddy"..Good luck and so sorry for your loss on Buddy's friend.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> There's nothing better than a young puppy to perk up an older depressed boy who is most likely missing his companion. Of course young puppies can be a pain in the butt with older dogs but I would gravitate towards what your seeing Buddy's interest is in.
> 
> When I got Masi, Dodge was 12 years old, having some mobility probs (and I also have two aussies I tell ya, Dodge LOVED having that pain in the butt puppy to bug/let her bug him. It really brought him alot of joy in his last year.
> 
> ...


Thanks. We will keep trying to find the right friend.  I'm not against training a puppy, would love to have a little fuzzball around. There are just not a lot of options where we live. It is amazingly hard to find a decent size rescue dog in Northern Nevada. There are a bunch of the little dogs and a bunch of pits but not a lot of Shepherds or other larger dogs around. The rescue we visited yesterday brings most of their dogs in from high kill shelters in California.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

would you be interested in an aussie? Here's their rescue site, dogs/puppies all over the place. all shapes/sizes/colors
Australian Shepherd Rescue Page


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> would you be interested in an aussie? Here's their rescue site, dogs/puppies all over the place. all shapes/sizes/colors
> Australian Shepherd Rescue Page


I'm open to just about anything except really small.  I'm afraid something too small might get mistaken for a rabbit or squeeky toy.

I just went to the site and did a search by location. Nothing came up for Nevada. I wonder if I'm running the search wrong?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

shepherdmom - if you are open to Aussie's, I'll check with a friend of mine to see what contacts she has.

And have you looked on craigslist? I would not normally suggest that but your options seem rather limited. 

I know you'll find the right dog for your family.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> shepherdmom - if you are open to Aussie's, I'll check with a friend of mine to see what contacts she has.
> 
> And have you looked on craigslist? I would not normally suggest that but your options seem rather limited.
> 
> I know you'll find the right dog for your family.


Thanks.  I have looked on craigslist. I am also willing to drive out of state but it would have to be a very good match with Buddy. We have a small car and his crate does not fit.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

did you get this page
Rescue Listing Index - Purebreds

they list the dogs with photo's/bios by state location..I only see about 3 pages listed, but maybe one is 'close' to you? 

And yes I'd check out petfinder/craigslist as well, while I'm leery of craigslist, you can do your homework and find some really nice dogs there...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Look on the ASCA site (austrialian something or other) and see if there are any rescue links.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a few in Nevada
Pet Search Results: Adoptable australian shepherd Dog Pets in Carson City, NV: Petfinder


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> a few in Nevada
> Pet Search Results: Adoptable australian shepherd Dog Pets in Carson City, NV: Petfinder


Actually 9 of those are in Northern Nevada.  The rest are all in California.  However following the links I found a Border Collie/Australian Shephered rescue in Northern Nevada. Yea! They only have 8 dogs currently listed but maybe one of those will work with Buddy. 

Thank you.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

no problem, even if they don't have something that would fit with Buddy, it doesn't hurt to put your name with them if something pops up..

My rescue aussie came from WV, at the time they did alot of transporting, but I think with gas prices, transporting is rather out now, plus you want Buddy to 'meet' them before hand..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Home
Here's a link from the ASCA page. Not sure where this will lead you. 

4 in Nevada!
http://www.aussierescue.org/ContactUs/SouthWestRegion/AvailableARPHdogsintheSW.aspx


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> no problem, even if they don't have something that would fit with Buddy, it doesn't hurt to put your name with them if something pops up..
> 
> My rescue aussie came from WV, at the time they did alot of transporting, but I think with gas prices, transporting is rather out now, plus you want Buddy to 'meet' them before hand..


Application filled out and sent in.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Home
> Here's a link from the ASCA page. Not sure where this will lead you.
> 
> 4 in Nevada!
> Available ARPH Dogs in the SouthWest Region


Thanks.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Here's a livewire in PA! 5 mth old Shepherd/ BC cross


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

how cute! Look at those EARS!!! LOL


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I know! Doesn't she look like she's a hoot!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

YES, I'll bet no problem with HER HEARING LOL


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Here's a livewire in PA! 5 mth old Shepherd/ BC cross


OMG so cute. Look at those ears!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> how cute! Look at those EARS!!! LOL


Whoops should have read the whole thread before replying. I just said the same thing. LOL


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Buddy update. We've been taking a lot of rides and I let him pick out his own toy today. I see a lot of picking up stuffing in my future. However he was acting like a puppy earlier running around the house and playing with it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Fantastic!!! It's always a relief to see them play again.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Fantastic!!! It's always a relief to see them play again.


It sure is.  He has been squeeking it all morning and is now sleeping on it. LOL If we do find him a friend I will have to put it up for a while so it doesn't become an issue.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Going to meet this little guy in the morning. I hope Buddy likes him. Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Border Collie | Silver Springs, NV | K3


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a cutie!!! Good luck!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

He is ours! :happyboogie:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations!!! Do you have new pics? How did Buddy like him? He does not look like a BC to me. Is he a Lab mix?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Congratulations!!! Do you have new pics? How did Buddy like him? He does not look like a BC to me. Is he a Lab mix?


Thanks. Yes, will try to attach one to this message. Buddy is ambivalent. He sort of wants to play and he sort of wants to be left alone.  The shelter says he is border collie mix. I asked mixed with what? Because I too thought he looked like lab. However animal control officer thinks maybe retriever or aussie because of curl in his coat. However now that he has been with me all day I'm convinced he is Border Collie mixed with Trouble.  Just as I once had a boxer mixed with stupid. :laugh: 

Sorry I can't get the picture to work. Not sure what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Do you think Buddy will come out of his funk more as he gets used to the puppy?


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

shepherdmom said:


> He is ours! :happyboogie:


Congratulations!! What did you name him? Can't wait to see pics. I love how you've had a boxer mixed with stupid, that makes me laugh. I am not going to repeat it to my husband or else he'll start saying that about Sherman. He always says Sherman is 1/2 GSD and 1/2 PITA (pain in the rear)


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Do you think Buddy will come out of his funk more as he gets used to the puppy?


He was starting to come out of it a little even before the puppy. I was taking some of the suggestions from here to heart. I took him for a car ride every day and was giving him a lot of extra attention. This morning without any coaxing he is staying out here laying on my feet and watching the puppy. a little later..... Oh good :happyboogie:my typing got interuppted by a puppy potty break. We went outside and puppy coaxed Buddy into chase. They spent the last 10 min. Romping around the yard.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Congrats on your new addition


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

shepherdmom said:


> Oh good :happyboogie:my typing got interuppted by a puppy potty break. We went outside and puppy coaxed Buddy into chase. They spent the last 10 min. Romping around the yard.


Fantastic!!! Sierra did the same for Banshee. :wub:


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

mysweetkaos said:


> Congratulations!! What did you name him? Can't wait to see pics. I love how you've had a boxer mixed with stupid, that makes me laugh. I am not going to repeat it to my husband or else he'll start saying that about Sherman. He always says Sherman is 1/2 GSD and 1/2 PITA (pain in the rear)


Glad you like it. It drove me crazy when husband first started calling him that but it wasn't long before he had me doing it. We had some friends that named their dog PITA. She was a Dobie mix and a real sweetheart. 

I think we are going to go with Ivan. (as in Ivan the terrible.) The animal shelter had named him Zac but he is not responding to it. We tried George (curious george) but no interest. He picks up his ears and tilts his head at Ivan. We try to kind of let out puppies help pick their own names. 

Have read the stickys on inserting pictures and did the


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

right click and choose to copy image location then C&P with the


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Congrats on your new addition


Thanks 

Also thanks to Jax08 for telling me how to post pictures. I hope they came through ok.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Update: So far Buddy has been really good with the puppy, but he has decided there is one thing he is not going to share. :nono: My toy and I refuse to share. Went out and bought a second one so now Ivan has one of his own.  They are so gentle with each other. Buddy is so patient and this is the most mellow puppy it is like he knows Buddy is older and is really careful with him. He is content to lay next to him.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

lol...I think now that you have pictures figured out we should up the ante and ask for a video of them together outside.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> lol...I think now that you have pictures figured out we should up the ante and ask for a video of them together outside.


:spittingcoffee: First you will have to be able to explain how to make my phone take video. I know it somehow does it, but its a mystery to me. :blush:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

oh lord..don't ask me! I don't know how to do that either! My camera makes nice ones though!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> oh lord..don't ask me! I don't know how to do that either! My camera makes nice ones though!


:rofl: We need a kid to tell us how to do it. Mine are off at college. My phone is my camera. My other one is so old its only like 4 mega pixels and the one before that used film.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Kid?! I have a kid!! I'll ask her tonight!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Well still haven't figured out video's, but this pic was just to cute not to share for those that have been following Buddy's story. Buddy has an Ivan pillow.


----------

